# Annual ultrasound, don't understand results



## anmora4 (Oct 19, 2010)

So this is my second US for thyroid and don't understand terminology.

The right lobe measures 5.7x1.9x2.2 cm and the left measures 5.2x1.6x1.9 cm. the isthmus is 2 mm thick. On the previous study the right lobe measured 5.7 cm and the left 5.5 cm. The gland shows mildly inhomogeneous echogenicity. There is a small hypoechoic area suggesting a small solid nodule is seen in the upper pole of the right lobe. a 2 cm diameter cystic lesion containing a central nodule seen on the previous studies is no longer noted. This was the lesion that was biopsied. No focal nodule seen in the left lobe. These is a tiny cyst about 2 mm in diameter in the left upper pole. Lymph node 1.6 cm in greatest diameter is seen on the right side. No nodes are seen on the left.
IMPRESSION: Gland shows slightly inhomogeneous echogenicity. A complex cystic lesion seen in midportion of the right lobe on the prior study is no longer noted.

Can anyone explain in lamen terms please.

Thank you, your all the best.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

> a 2 cm diameter cystic lesion containing a central nodule seen on the previous studies is no longer noted.


The cystic nodule that you previously had biopsied is no longer there.

The left lobe is now slightly smaller than on the last ultrasound.

Looks like there is a small (no size given) area that looks like a nodule on the right, and a small (2mm) nodule on the left.

Have you seen a doc regarding the results?


----------



## anmora4 (Oct 19, 2010)

No I haven't seen my endo yet just had ultrasound 12/5/2011. I have appt with her on dec. 22 but might not make it because I am due to have a baby dec.26. I didn't know modules could disappear. Is the hypoechoic nodule bad? What does it mean that my gland is inhomogeneous echogenicity. Should I be concerned about the lymph node?
Thanks


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Oh, yes, nodules can come and go. Some estimates suggest that up to 40% of the general population has them and never knows it.

The "hypo echoic area suggests a nodule" as it says. Yes, hypo echoic can be suspicious, but it does not give a size--if it is very small, there really isn't much further that can be done to test it at this moment.

There are limits to sonogram imaging. If the endo thought the results were suspicious, the endo would likely order a radio-iodine scan--which is not really possible right now as you are pregnant.

I would try to get the appointment moved up, or at least ask the results to be reviewed. Even so, most such nodules are benign, and likely a "watch and wait" protocol would be sufficient--with a new ultrasound in 3 to 6 months to monitor the area.

There are about 600 lymph nodes in the neck area, and a myriad of reasons why one could be enlarged--their job is to fight infection. Once again, ask the doctor but it is likely that one enlarged node is not cause for a lot of concern.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

anmora4 said:


> No I haven't seen my endo yet just had ultrasound 12/5/2011. I have appt with her on dec. 22 but might not make it because I am due to have a baby dec.26. I didn't know modules could disappear. Is the hypoechoic nodule bad? What does it mean that my gland is inhomogeneous echogenicity. Should I be concerned about the lymph node?
> Thanks


Oh, my goodness!! A baby!!! This is wonderful news and I wish you the easiest of labors!!

Let's see what your endo has to say. One thing is evident; the thyroid is not healthy. Take it a day at a time here.

If it was a cystic nodule, the FNA may have allowed the nodule to drain out. Maybe. Just a guess but maybe a good one. Many do go in specifically to have their cystic nodules drained.

After you have your little one and you feel up to it; it probably would be a good idea to further explore the little solid nodule and lymph gland.

You are going to be fine.


----------



## anmora4 (Oct 19, 2010)

Thank you both for the advice. I my endo appt has been moved up to Dec.13 so I don't have to wait as long to find out what she thinks. She said before this ultrasound that I will either have no thyroid symptoms or go way hyper so we will see what it brings. I have felt decent this pregnancy so she is more concerned to watch post partum. Thanks again and if I don't get a chance to write again Happy Holidays.


----------

